# Help!! how can i make my car faster and look better.



## chris17922

Hey guys, I know nothing about cars and I recently got this car from my sister for free which I am going to give to my son since he is 17, but i want to "**** it out". I do not know nothing about cars so i need detailed recommendations on what to do to make it faster and make it look better and etc. Every response is appreciated


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

Impossible to say since you did tell us what kind and year.

If you know nothing about cars, get out your credit card and take the car to someone that does. Added performance cost big $$$.

BG


----------



## SABL

You want to make it faster and give it to a 17yr old??


----------



## bruiser

SABL said:


> You want to make it faster and give it to a 17yr old??


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## deleted1462011

First thing I would do, would be to change the rims and lower the car. It always makes a car look nice and speedy. After that I would tint the front and rear lights, 'smoke them' in other terms. Change the muffler to make the car noisier and before you know it, you would have one supped up car.


----------



## bruiser

Yep, a fart can will really up the power of the car.


----------



## ebackhus

You'll be making a safe and reliable car dangerous and unreliable.


----------



## Natures_Wonder

If your looking for power it's hard to say where is best to start working on since we don't know anything about the vehicle but if I were you I'd look into increasing the injector size, replace the spark plugs with Double Platinum, replacing the spark plug cables with lower resistance (wider cables) replace the intake with a CAI.

These are fairly cheap performance mods, but if you don't know what your doing I'd just bring it in and have them son on it.


----------



## RSpecianjr

Other than make and model, what is the price range for suping up the car?

Might consider trading it in for a nicer/faster car? haha In truth, from what I have found doing minor modifications, it can get really expensive really fast. Though, I also, don't know to much about cars.

Just a thought,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## Corday

First and cheapest is free flow air filter (K&N?). Next is direct induction. If it needs exhaust work anyway, then low restriction muffler(s) and larger diameter pipes. Might as well ad headers. On first visit to emergency room, bring reading material and snacks.


----------



## Natures_Wonder

I'm looking over slot of the suggestions on here and some are great but I don't see any thing from the one that posted this thread on what he has and where he wants to get with the vehicle or even how much they're willing to put towards these mods.


----------



## Artur1256

Hi everyone. It all looks to me me that a very young lad posted this thread to see what is possible to do with car he got from his dad.
Anyway all modern cars and a lot of old ones too are chipped at 85% or so of their max performance to save motor and other parts. Unchipping the car is ILLIGAL. This is quite cheap though if you manage to have a deal with one of the service technicians for some cash.
Changing air flow filters will add a couple of kW but you won't notice the change. What you will notice is a minus on your balance
If you really think that this car is going to be driven by a future F1 star you can change your engine and put cast iron liners(some special ones not sure what they are called) and pistons add some NO2 make a regular checkups after 3000-5000 km and replace engine every 20000km. As you probably know price of the engine can be very expensive. It is prohibited to drive NO2 cars in social places.
If you really want to go crazy use nitromethane. Your engine won't last longer than 3000km and it is restricted to drive anywhere except for scientific trials.
Usually putting some side skirts changing bumpers adding a scoop on the hood make car look very aggressive that in turn promotes police to stop you more often and basically track your vehicle constantly.
Good luck on the roads!


----------

